# Foren, Webshops, Chats...



## Laren (28. Aug 2011)

Hi,

Ich bin gerade dran JavaScript zu lernen, aber mache mir gerade etwas Gedanken ob das auch was bringt. 
Ich möchte wenn ich es dann mal etwas behersche, etwas in Richtung Forum oder Webshop mache. Es geht mir auch darum, dass wenn Google und Ebay noch nicht existient wäre und ich die Idee hätte, das ich dies theoretisch durch JavaScript umsetzen könnte. Evtl. nicht nur durch JavaSript, aber die Basis.
Ist dies möglich(auch sicher?), oder sollte man besser zu einer anderen Sprache wechseln?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Marcinek (28. Aug 2011)

:lol:

Also mit JavaScript kommst du da sicher nicht weit.

Das ist eine reine Clienterweiterung und somit bestimmt auch der Client, wie es läuft. Wäre deine Homepage rein in Java Script geschrieben, dann könnte ich das JavaScript nutzen um zu tun was ich will.

Damit gewinnst du kein Blumentopf. 

Lern lieber eine richtige Sprache wie  Java, C# oder C++.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (28. Aug 2011)

Man kann doch mitlerweile JS sogar Serverseitig einsetzen: node.js
Mit HTML5 könnte man so auch einen fähigen Clienten schreiben. 

Was aber nichts an der Sache ändert: *Java ist kein JavaScript!*


----------



## Laren (28. Aug 2011)

> Lern lieber eine richtige Sprache wie Java, C# oder C++.



ok, java Erfahrung habe ich schon, dann werde ich das aufs Internet verfeinern.
In was sind denn die Riesen google und Ebay programmiert?

Grüße


----------



## Noctarius (28. Aug 2011)

Google baut viel auf Java auf, Ebay hmm ich meine ich hätte mal was von Python gelesen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## sol (28. Aug 2011)

Das .dll in den eBay URLs weist stark auf C# bzw. ASP.NET hin, auch sieht der Grid von eBay stark nach ASP.NET aus


----------



## Noctarius (28. Aug 2011)

Hm ja aber die haben sicher nicht nur die Frontend Server 
Solche großen Systeme sind meistens in mehreren Server-Schichten aufgebaut. Haben wir bei uns in der Firma auch.

Tomcat -> Frontend JBoss (Services für den Tomcat) -> Backend JBoss -> Buchungsserver -> DB


----------



## zwts (28. Aug 2011)

sol hat gesagt.:


> Das .dll in den eBay URLs weist stark auf C# bzw. ASP.NET hin, auch sieht der Grid von eBay stark nach ASP.NET aus


Nun, dank mod_rewrite & Co sagt halt nur wenig bis gar nichts aus. Das URL-Schema wurde mehr historisch überliefert. Außerdem scheinen die Jobangebote seitens eBay deine Theorie auch nicht gerade zu unterstützen:

engineer eBay jobs - CNNMoney.com
developer eBay jobs - CNNMoney.com
architect eBay jobs - CNNMoney.com

Serverseitig ist da sehr viel von Java und sehr wenig von irgendwelchen Microsoftschen Technologien zu lesen ...


----------

